# What to put on a shooter resume



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

I know basically nothin about writing a shooters resume but heres what I would think you could include:

kills with your bow
robinhoods
target archery scores 
your set up
how you shoot (vegas, 5 spot, 3D, indoor, etc.)
a little bit about your archery career
why you want on. 
what you'll do to support the comapny/help them out.

I am sure there is tons more stuff that can go on there but that's the main things that come to my mind.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Depends on the company that you go after.

Most companies want you to have a short bio about yourself and what you do for the sport of archer. What shop you shoot for. They also like to know how you shoot(scores, wins, etc...). Any other sponsors that you have. Why you want on their staff and what you will do to promote their product. There is other stuff also


----------



## garchery1 (Mar 23, 2006)

Always remember most company's want what We ask for out of a staff shooter in the shop, You have to act in a professional manner, Be very outgoing, friendly, helpful, knowledgeable, represent that company 100% as in advertising etc. We've had a lot of people that are just in it for the free stuff or discounts and don't do there job representing us and just take advantage of the situation, we also weed those types out fast. So make sure you act the part whenever your out. It's not always about if your the best shooter out there, some of our best shop shooters wouldn't be all that great but they where very outgoing and personable. It helps to shoot good but carry yourself in a manner that gains respect from others and you'll go far. It's easy to stick some fancy names and patches on your shirt, company's want GOOD people that will help the sport grow, and even help there company grow also. As you'll see most pro shooters will always take the time to stop and talk to you, its that attitude that will land you with company's or with local pro shops.. 

Good luck I wish you all the best :smile:


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> I know basically nothin about writing a shooters resume but heres what I would think you could include:
> 
> kills with your bow
> robinhoods
> ...


This is pretty much it but forget about metioning any robinhoods. They don't care and robinhoods are just the result of shooting more than one arrow at one spot. Sooner or later your going to get one.


----------

